# Good Oil Control Lotion ?



## Life In Return (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone know of a good all day facial moisturizer that controls oil ? I usually use Olay Complete All Day Moisture Lotion, but later on in the day, I find my T Zone getting oily. Anyone have any good recommendations as far as moisturizer ?


----------



## xstephax (Jul 21, 2006)

MAC'S oil control lotion is good. I used it a few times but it really dried out my skin (because i'm not SUPER oily). so i stopped using it and i've given it to my bf. however, i know that it works for people with really oily skin.

i also like l'oreal's hydrafresh for normal to oily skin. it helps prevent shineyness.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 21, 2006)

dermalogica's oil control lotion is fantastic. it's worth the money.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 22, 2006)

Biore Oil Control Moisturizer...light and smells great


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought the MAC and my T Zone is just as oily as when I use anything else


----------



## xceelynn (Jul 24, 2006)

try clinique's "moisture in-control" :]


----------



## lemurian (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're not on a budget, La Mer's Oil Absorbing Lotion is fantastic!  You can buy trial sizes on ebay for reasonable prices, and a wee bit goes a long way...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2006)

beauticontrol's all clear mattifying lotion (or something similarly named...it's the all clear line, so you can't miss it) is excellent.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 
_Biore Oil Control Moisturizer...light and smells great_

 
this is amazing me and my best friend both use this, we both have the same skin type.

and we both love it!

and yes it smells like apples


----------



## astronaut (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 
_Biore Oil Control Moisturizer...light and smells great_

 
That didn't work for me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also tried the Cosmedicine mattifying lotion and for $45 it doens't work either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there any miracle product that will prevent shine throughout the whole day?


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the Oil Control lotion AND MAC's mattifying gel... AND powder... I'm not like SUPER oily, but goodness, by mid day, my TZone says hi before *I* do!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_I have the Oil Control lotion AND MAC's mattifying gel... AND powder... I'm not like SUPER oily, but goodness, by mid day, my TZone says hi before *I* do!_

 
is the mattifying gel any good?

because urban decay used to do one which got discontinued....

i was devestated cos it was really good.

i found prep very good.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_I have the Oil Control lotion AND MAC's mattifying gel... AND powder... I'm not like SUPER oily, but goodness, by mid day, my TZone says hi before *I* do!_

 
If the lotions don't work you should try blot papers and blot powder.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been put on a routine by a family friend who works with cosmetics everyday. My skin is is très oily, especially in my T-zone. I use Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash, Neutrogena Deep Clean Acne Scrub, Neutrogena Oil Free Moisturizer with SPF 15. I also use Bioré Shine Control Foaming Cleanser.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 1, 2006)

For the past few days, I have been using Clearasil's Oil Control Face wash + the MAC Oil Control and they have both been working well together


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 2, 2006)

I am an oil slick but with Proactiv's Dail Oil Control, it has been manageable.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_I have the Oil Control lotion AND MAC's mattifying gel... AND powder... I'm not like SUPER oily, but goodness, by mid day, my TZone says hi before *I* do!_

 

I've tried that combo too and I was really upset because it didn't work.  I have super oily skin so I logged on to chat with a MAC artist and she said that honestly, there is nothing they make for very oily skin.  She recommended using the face wipes after washing your face to help control oil but I haven't tried those yet.  I went to Sephora a few weeks ago and got Becca Mattifying Primer and it works okay.  I have to say that it works much better than MAC's oil control lotion and mattifying gel.  Not 100% but it's a recommendation.


----------



## Selene (Aug 11, 2006)

OC Eight
http://www.oceight.com/

This isn't a moisturizer, but it is the best oil control product I have tried.  I put it on with a foundation brush in the morning, and my face stays pretty much shine free all day.

It's non-prescription, but as far as I know, it can only be purchased from a dermatologist's office.  I don't know why it's not sold in stores.  There's a page on the site I linked that lets you search for a place near you that sells it.  Good luck.


----------



## steponme (Aug 14, 2006)

I hear from MUA that C.O. Bigelow has a good mattifying lotion. Don't remember the name, but it's the only oil-controlling lotion in the line.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 18, 2006)

try Clinique's sheer mattness before ur usual moisturizer and\or on top of it, esp in the T-zone area, it helped me alot


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 19, 2006)

I think alot of the time we use products for oily/shiny skin when that isnt our skin type at all and it can make our skin actually produce more oil.

I would reccomend a good skin care regimen period becuase it has alot to do with how much oil your skin produces throughout the day. If you have a good daily exfoliator or at least 2-3 times a week paired with a good cleanser and moisturizer. Usually when people think they have oily skin they tend to skip moisturizing but that is exactly what you skin needs, a light moisturizer so your skin doesnt get stripped by all of the washing and products that it keeps producing more and more oil. 

There is nothing wrong with a little shine it looks healthy, to me the super matte face looks kind of lifeless. Especially with the "glowy" trend in make up I think you can play it off if you do get a little excess oil.

Id try some cleansers that arent so harsh, get a good light exfoliator and light moisturizer and as your skin gets used to the routin it may calm down a little.

But honestly most people have to "Touch Up" throught the day unless you have super dry skin, the best bet is to keep your blot powder with you.

I love Dermalogica products but I havent tried their Oil control lotion, but I use the daily scrub, active moist moisturizer and the overnight cleansing gel, the gel really helped balance out my skin.


----------

